# Fuente de voltaje simetrica, regulable 0 a 30v



## neontiger (May 24, 2007)

Necesito armar una fuente variable y simétrica desde 0 a +-30 V, y no encuentro ningún diagrama.

Podrían ayudarme a hacerlo por favor, es decir, el circuito impreso, si alguien lo tiene lo agradeceria, ah es de 2 Amperes, saludos y gracias!


----------



## LokoMX (May 28, 2007)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm


----------



## neontiger (Jun 2, 2007)

gracias!! slaudos!


----------



## ELI (Jul 27, 2008)

hola me serviria mucho si me pudiesen explicar algo de ese cto es que yo lo he intentado y no me ha quedado, mi pregunta es que si afecta el que no se le allan colocado los disipadores y que no vi que era un transformador de 15+15 y le puse uno de 15
les agredecira mucho si me pudiesen ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

Si le pusiste un transformador simple ya arrancaste MAL

Para lograr tensiones + y - respecto de GND necesitas un transformador 15-0-15 (Secundario con punto medio)

O necesitas reformar el esquema totalmente, lo más fácil es conseguir otro transformador


----------



## marjuxi (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola a todos: 

La semana pasada construí la fuente de poder regulada de 0 +- 30 [VDC] que aparece en el siguiente enlace:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm

Luego de haber insertado todos los componentes en forma correcta, la fuente funciona a la perfección, tanto para la parte positiva como para la sección negativa.

En mi ensayo, he puesto un transformador 220V - 12 V con derivación central (punto medio), el cual conecté al común (tierra).

Pero tengo mis dudas con respecto a este diseño.

1.- La salida se cae a 1,2 VDC cuando le inserto una carga de 5 [Watts],  1,5 Ohm.- tanto para la parte positiva como para la parte negativa.-

Saludos,

Marjuxi


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola.
El rectángulo azul está encerrando una fuente de corriente constante, esta corriente alimenta el potenciómetro y la corriente de base del transistor Q1, si al circuito le pides más corriente la corriente de base aumenta, disminuyendo la corriente en el potenciómetro, esto proboca una disminución en el voltaje de salida.
Tal vez eso esté pasando con circuito (fuente).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2008)

marjuxi dijo:
			
		

> .....1.- La salida se cae a 1,2 VDC cuando le inserto una carga de* 5 [Watts],  1,5 Ohm*.- tanto para la parte positiva como para la parte negativa.-......



Si a una tensión de (Por ejemplo 5V) le conectas una resistencia en paralelo de 1,5 Ohms

Tienes una corriente de I = V / R ==> 5VCC / 1.5 Ohms = *3.3333 A*

Ya aquí arrancamos mal porque la fuente te limita a solo 2 A de consumo

La potencia que disipa la resistencia es W = (V * V) / R ==> (5 V* 5 V) / 1,5 Ohms = *16 W*


Resumen: es lógico que la tensión se reduzca porque le estas pidiendo a la fuente mas de lo que admite.

Si eliminas la protección contra sobre-consumo podrías conseguir un poco más de corriente.


----------



## btruden (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola.
Mi situacion es que acabo de armar esta fuente y tengo algunos inconvenientes.. 
El primero es que en la parte positiva cuando vario el potenciometro la salida varia acorde al pote pero con el problema de que varia de un rango de -15v a +7v  mas o menos. 
Adeams otro problema q tengo es que la parte negativa no varia nada. Este ultimo problema ya me habia pasado una vez en otra fuente, debe ser algun error mio q cometo siempre y no me doy cuenta.


Otra pregunta, en las entradas de ajuste en los reguladores, porq se conectan de forma cruzada. No tendria que ser el ajuste del LM317 conectado a la parte positiva de la fuente, e idem con la negativa?


Desde ya gracias por las molestias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez estés conectando los terminales (pins) de los reguladores de manera incorrecta.
Mira los circuitos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## btruden (Ago 25, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda. Me acabo de dar cuenta que interprete mal la hoja de datos del TIP2955..
Anda bastante bien ahora.

saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Masacresita (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola gente. Ensayé esta fuente (para la parte de 2A) en una proto board tal cual pero no andubo nada bien. En realidad las dos partes, tanto positiva como negativa, entregan las tensiones correctas. El problema viene a la hora de entregar corriente: la parte positiva me entrega como mucho 1.03A y la parte negativa me entrega 0.53A. Ninguna de las dos partes llegan ni cerca a los dos ampere del transformador, si mido la corriente de positivo con negativo (a 30V) me entrega 0.7A   . 

Lo otro: en los capacitores de .1nF (100uF) puse capacitores ceramicos, no electrolíticos... será eso? porque indica que son de 50V...

Si alguien sabe algo o le pasa lo mismo que avise   

Muchisimas gracias!

MATIAS


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola.
Si te refieres a los gráficos  realisation02A.GIF realisation02B.GIF, solo son de referencia de como se conectan los terminales de los LM.
Usa para en condensador de entrada 2200uF ó más al voltaje apropiado.
el condensador amarillo es de 0.33 a 0.47uf, el condensador de salida usa de 100uF, todos los condensadores deben de tener el voltaje apropiado de trabajo.
Además los CI deben tener disipador de calor.
Los 2 CI son de 1.5A .
Cuál es la caracterítica de tu transformador.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Masacresita (Sep 18, 2008)

Tengo un transformador de 15+15V x 2A. Entonces me decís que todos los Condensadores son electrlíticos, bien. Bueno voy a probar con condensadores de 50V y con los valores que vos me decís.

Otra cosa: según los gráficos no necesito la resistencia de 470 K de salida? porque el diagrama original las tiene y... te pregunto eso de paso

Muchas gracias por responder!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola.
El circuito original no me parece bueno, esto es una opinión muy particular.
Sí, tienes 15-0-15, y haces una fuente doble tendrás como máxmo (sin carga) de voltaje de salida de +/- 21V. suponiendo que estos 21V no disminuyan con la carga (cosa que ocurrure en la realidad), los reguladores necesitan de 3V como mínimo para funcionar, el voltaje máximo de salida sería 21-3=18V (y -18V).
Sobre la resistencia de 470K del circuito original es como una carga, para mantener los transistores polarizados (eso creo).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Masacresita (Sep 18, 2008)

Muchisima gracias Si, tenés razón en lo de la tensión. El problema del amperaje (muerte de un pote de por medio) lo solucioné disminuyendo la resistencia de salida de los dos LMs, jugué un poco con los valores y logré sacarle hasta 7A (ergo, muerte del potenciómetro), pero después hice un par de cálculos y le saqué aprox. 2A que necesito. Todo esto con el circuito original, el cual es verdad que la tensión cae abruptamente al ponerle una carga superior a los 2W.

Tb creo que en el circuito original los dos transistores 2955 y 3055 están para quitarle el peso de la corriente a los LMs que se calientan de sobremanera con 2A, pero si pongo esos dos transistores no sufren los efectos de la corriente y solo se calientan los transistores que son más resistentes y por ende más facil de enfriar. Eso es lo que creo yo, vos que opinas?

Otra vez, muchas gracias y perdon porlas molestias

MATIAS


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola.
En la hoja de datos de los CIs hay esta ecuación:

Vout= 1.25( 1 + R2/R1 )

R2= ( (Vout/1.25) -1)  )R1 
R1= 240 a 100 -- LM317,  
R1= 120 a 100---LM337.
Los potenciómetro no se deben malograr, hay algo malo en tu circuito.
Mira esta configuración.
Rsc=resistencia de cortocircuito, por ejemplo si la corriente máx es de 2A, entonces Rsc=0.7V/2A=0.35 ohm
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Masacresita (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahora pruebo este.

Muy buena data, muchas gracias!

MATIAS


----------



## parkert (Sep 22, 2008)

hola compañeros del foro, hace algunos meses construi una fuente regulable de 30v y no me fije en la corriente (es muy bajita) necesito de almenos 1A, ademas no empieza de  0v sino de 1.2v, entonces quiero arreglarla o construir otra, espero me puedan colaborar  con un diagrama y algunos consejos. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál es el circuito que construiste?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## parkert (Sep 23, 2008)

pues no tengo el diagrama, pero esta compuesta asi:
el transformador con los dos secundarios de 12v, el rectificador con cuatro diodos de 6AIO, luego siguen cuatro condensadores de 1000 microfa a 50v, dos capacitores de 104, dos transistores (LM317T , LM337sp), dos potenciometros de 35K y 5K, y por ultimo dos condensadores de 1 microf a 50v .
gracias elaficionado
...parkert


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola.
Los LM317 y LM337 son CI reguladores de Voltaje variable de 3 terminales, no son transistores.
Si tienes un transformador de 12V-0-12V, con suerte, tal vez, puedas hacer una fuente de 2 polaridas, o sea, una fuente positiva de 1.2 a 12V con el LM317 y otra fuente negativa de -1.2 a -12V con el LM337, o puedes hacer una fuente de 1.2 a casi 30V con los 24V del secundario del transformador, usando el LM317.
Fíjate en #11 hay dos circuito de uso genérico con los Reguladores.
Si te fijas en la hoja de datos podrás ver circuitos de aplicación y las fórmulas necesarias.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## parkert (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola!
Luego de mirar la información de los reguladores me di cuenta de que no sabia nada de estos ops: 
bueno pues me parece mas util trabajar con la fuente positiva, o sea con el LM317 pero como te decía que quiero aumentar la intensidad entonces voy a cambiarlo por un LM350K.

Otra pregunta: ¿ Cual de los dos potenciómetros dejo? o son necesarios los dos?
Si tengo algún error o algún consejo que tenga le  agradezco me diga.
Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes decirme cual fuente piensas implementar, ya que la persona que creo este tema usa un circuito, y te he hablado de otro circuito.
Acerca del LM350, es de 25W, para obtener 3A, la diferencia del voltaje de entrada y salida (Vin - Vout) máxma es <= 10V aprox., y tú deseas de 0V a 30V.
Si tu voltaje de entrada Vin es 33V y tu voltaje de salida de 15V, en estas condiciones no puedes obtener 3A de corriente de carga., ya que la diferencia de voltajes Vin -Vout = 18 que es mayor a 10V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Masacresita (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola!, acá les voy a mostrar la mitad "positiva" del circuito que armé, me andubo bastante bine pero el problema lo tengo a la hora de toda la matemática, el cálculo de la R a la salida del LM317. El transformador que alimenta a esta etapa es de 15V x 2A. Necesito 2A a la salida. El pote que pongo es de 5Kohms, la resistencia en el emisor del TIP3055 es de 0,5 ohms y la Resistencia entre salida y masa es de 470Kohms. 
Alguien tiene idea de como hacer los cálculos de las corrientes de este circuito y tensiones y como llegar al valor necesario de la R a la salida del LM? para qué están los transistores? qué valores los rodean de tension y corriente?

Lo necesito para un informe

Como siempre, desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Campet (Feb 6, 2009)

La Corriente en tu circuito va a estar limitada a: 0,7V/RE=Imax
Donde RE va a ser la resistencia de 0,5Ohms.. Y el voltaje máximo va a ir del valor eficaz de la entrada, siempre y cuando sea menor q el máximo voltaje que admita el lm a 1,2V


----------



## Campet (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola, creo que la resistencia a la salida del transistor es muy grande para que la fuente esa ande..
Yo quiero hacer la fuente que hizo marjuxi.. http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm 
Pero le tengo que agregar un regulador de corriente. Estaba pensano en ponerle un pote en serie con la resistencia de 0,5 Ohm pero los potes que consigo no soportan tanto Wataje. Mi pregunta es: si le pongo un pote en serie con la rewsistencia de 220 a la salida del LM, puedo regular la corriente que entrega la fuente? Supongo que cambiaría el punto de trabajo del transistor pero no estoy muy seguro al respecto...
Desde ya gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola Campet.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156079/
allí hago un comentario de la fuente que quieres modificar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Campet (Feb 6, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.. Vi el cambio que hiciste al modelo de la fuente.. Igual yo necesito variar la corriente máxima que entregue la fuente, osea variar la limitación..
Si le pongo un pote en la base de Q1 y Q2, estaría variando la Ib y asi la Ic y al Itotal que entrega la fuente?
Si es asi, que pote convendría ponerle?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola.
No te puedo dar una sugerencia respecto a la fuente que mencionas, ya que creo que no está bien diseñada o está mal dibujada. Pero lo que puedes hacer para tener mayor corriente, debes cambiar la resistencia del transistor limirador de corriente de cortocircuito (esto es si tu transformador te permite dar más corriente y los transistores puede soportar este aumento de corriente). 
Si deseas tener un limitador de corriente, es decir que tú pones la corriente máxima de salida, a uno o varios valores predeterminados, puedes poner un LM317 como regulador de corriente (con varías resistencias, de manera de tener distintas corrientes) a la entrada del regualdor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Campet (Feb 6, 2009)

Claro, de nuevo gracias por la respuesta... Pero yo necesito hacer una fuente que cuando la termine, la pueda poner en corto y regular mediante un potenciómetro  la corriente máxima que entrega.. Aparte de poder variar el voltaje y que el voltaje tiene que er lo más regulado posible..

Vi el cambio que hiciste en el modelo y también vi un diseño tuyo con los mismos materiales..
Entiendo que esa fuente entrega 1,4 ampere.. la verdad no necesito tanto.. Lo que sí necesito es una fuente que me deje regular su voltaje a 50mV por ejemplo, y que su corriente no supere los 250mA... 

Ya hice una que cumple esas características.. Es un diseño mio, mi problema es q para limitar la corriente puse una resistencia de 4,7ohms y 5W en paralelo con un pote.. Eso hace q la corriente que entrega sea muy baja.. Para el laboratorio sirve, pero no se si para alguna otra aplicación.. 
Por eso te preguntaba si poniendole una resistencia en la base de Q1 podía cambiarle el punto de trabajo y hacer que la corriente que entrega la fuente sea menos

Me podés decir con que programa puedo simular el lm, o ese tipo de circuito?
Desde ya gracias por todo..


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola.
En el Proteus tiene el LM317 pero solo de 100mA, así como también los LM78XX y 79XX,
por lo que dices quieres 50mV y 250ma, no creo que los LM te sirvan para eso. Puedes ser más específico con respecto a lo quieres armar, tienes un diagrama o algo parecido.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Campet (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola, desde ya gracias por la ayuda.. Mirá, estuve pensando un poco el tema y pensé que poniendole un pote a la base de Q1 podría limitar la corriente de saturación a un valor que yo elija.. Pero me comentaron que para hacer esto necesito agregarle un circuito de un colector comun a la base de Q1 para poder elegir su punto de operación y asi variar la corriente de saturacion q tira la fuente.. 

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo..
Lo que yo necesito es esta fuente pero agregándole algo que le permita al usuario elegir la corriente máxima que entrega la fuente..

Podría usar un LM como circuito regulador de corriente de la base de Q1... A la salida del LM se le agregaría otro LM, pero como regulador de corriente, entre esa salida y la base de Q1.. Esto serviría? 

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola.
En la hoja de datos del LM317 encontré este circuito, tal vez te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hesperus1984 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola, les pregunto, la fuente que citan al principio del tema funciona? tiene la protección adecuada? Si no, como puedo hacerle una? Tengo entendido que con la adecuada protección el Amperaje aumenta, y tiene mucho que ver con el ci que se usé, ¿ Cual es el mas adecuado por ejemplo para una fuente 5V-3A ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149145/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Campet (Mar 7, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda de antes elaficionado! realmente me sirvió.
Ya arme la fuente y solucioné el problema.. suerte


----------



## leoleon2000 (Abr 23, 2009)

HOla a todos, amigo *elaficionado* en la formula Isctot=Isc(Q1) + Isc(C1) falto considerar la corriente que se deriva por R1 y R2, que tanto afecta esta corriente, ademas cuanto debe de ser la corriente Isc(C1) para un buen funcionamiento del circuito. Gracias por tu respuesta de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola.
Si te fijas en el circuito, la resistencia R, es para determinar la corriente máxima que tendrá el regulador, antes de que comience a trabajar el transistor. En el circuito es de R=50 ohm, si tomamos Vbe(on)=0.6V, entonces I(IC1) = 0.012A ó 12mA. Para corrientes mayores a 12mA, el transistor es el que suministra la diferencia de corriente, pudiendo dar hasta la máxima corriente (la que queremos), con ella se calcula Rsc, en el circuito se ve que Rsc=0.6V/5A=1.2 ohm.
Como puedes ver esos son los parámetros principales en el circuito, por supuesto que por el regulador también circula la corriente de base del transistor, que se suma a la corriente de colector dando la corriente de salida, pero la corriente de base más corriente de colector te da la corriente de emisor, cuyo valor máximo es el valor que nosotros queremos, en el circuito de muestra es de 5A.
No sé, si he sido claro en mí intento de explicar como funciona el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leoleon2000 (Abr 24, 2009)

Gracias amigo *elaficionado* a sido clara tu explicacion, ahora una interrogante mas si yo quiero ponerle un detector (que se encienda un led por ejemplo) que me indique el funcionamiento del circuito o la sobrecarga  ¿donde lo colocaria? , estaba pensando poner el led en la base del transistor que soporta la mayor cantidad de corriente, ya que cuando se encienda por su base circulara corriente y encenderia el led, claro que sabiendo el beta del transistor para saber la corriente que pasa por la base y asi no dañar el led., en este caso lo pondria en serie con un resistencia. ¿Que me dices de esto? ¿Esta bien en el circuito que estoy pensando? gracias nuevamente.


----------



## pistero_colo (Abr 24, 2009)

ele led colcaselo en la salida obviamente al led colocandole una resistencia en serie para eso debes calcular que resistencia poner ya que podrias dañar el led.cuadno lo coloques vas aver que enciende bajas con el potenciometro el voltaje y baja un poco la luminosidad.epsero q t ayude mi respuesta.yo hice esto mismo que t dije con mi fuente de alimetacion y funciona ok


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142322/
es una forma de hacer lo deseas, en ese mismo tema en la respuesta #9 , hay un circuito que tal vez te sirva (el esquemático).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leoleon2000 (Abr 24, 2009)

Gracias amigos por sus sugerencias, me parecio interesante el circuito del enlace, voy a hacer los calculos e implentar la fuente, solo una duda me podrian decir que diferencias tecnicas hay entre el lm317, lm317t y lm317k , he visto distintos esquemas de fuentes q usan estos integrados, lo q puede deducir revisando las hojas de especificacion es la capacidad de corriente  y  potencia q soportan, pero tiene otras diferencias q hay q considerar. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola.
 En la hoja de dato está toda la información necesaria.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KmreY (Jul 22, 2009)

Tengo una pregunta con respecto a ésta fuente, si tengo un transformador de 12-0-12V a 2 Amper ¿ Que cambios debería hacer para que ésta fuente me entregue de 0 a 24v?

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2009)

Al eliminar una rama perdes esa referencia negativa necesaria para llegar a 0v.
Si te sirve 1,25v a 24v usa el buscador.


----------



## RHL (Ago 16, 2009)

Construí un fuente con un transformador de 15+15V y 7A pero la salida es de sólo 15v cómo máximo ¿ Cual es el error, o que debo hacer para obtener al menos 30V? (creo que inclusive puede dar 42v)
Use:
tr - transformador  15+15  - 7 a.
q1 - transistor 2n3055.
q2 - transistor mj2955.
d1, d2, d3, d4 - díodos 1n5408
d5, d6, d7, d8- díodos 1n4007
c1, c2 - capacitores electrolíticos 10000 uf 50 v.
c5, c6 - capacitores electrolítcos 10 uf. 50v.
c7, c8 - capacitores cerámicos 0.01 uf. 35v.
p1, p4 - potenciómetro lineal 5k ohms
p2, p3 - potenciómetro lineal 1kohms
r1, r2 -resistencias 1500 ohms  1 watt.
r3, r4 - resistencias 240 ohms ½ watt.(220+10+10)
r5, r6 - resistencias de 1200ohms 1watt.
c.i. 1 - lm317 regulador de voltaje positivo.
c.i. 2 - lm337 regulador de voltaje negativo.

Desde ya gracias !
Ademas los reguladores se calientan mucho mas que los Mosfet !


----------



## mendek (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si hay manera de regular el voltaje de una fuente sin necesidad de lm78XX o lm3XX espero y me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2009)

Es decir...regular sin reguladorr?  Es una pregunta tautológica...

Esos que mencionas son reguladores lineales, pero también hay reguladores de conmutación que podés usar en su reemplazo...cambiando el circuito, claro.

Ahora si lo que querés es *variar la tensión de una fuente sin regularla
* la solución es otra...pero mucho mas costosa: conectas el transformador de tu fuente a un variac y le cambiás la tensión del primario hasta que el secundario te dé el valor que necesitas..


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola RHL.

Perdón por la demora.

He separado la fuente en trea partes.
La primera es la fuente de alimentación no regulada, solo rectificada y filtrada.
La parte positiva.
La parte negativa.
También agregue un circuito limitador de corriente a las partes positva y negativa (es opcional, pero, recomendable).

Como funciona esta fuente.
Esta fuente usa un potenciómetro doble o en tandem P2 (P3) (como los que se usan en los aparatos de sonido estéreo, que modifican el volumen a la vez en ambos canales de audio).
Los potenciómetros P1 y P4 son resistencias variables de ajuste o prefijado (llamadas también preset), se emplean para calibrar el lado positivo y el lado negativo. 
Como el LM317 y LM337 tienes un valor mínimo de +1.25V y -1.25 respectivamente, es decir, no se obtiene cero voltios.
Para obtener cero voltios ( cerca a cero voltios) se usan los diodos D7 y D8 para la parte positiva y D5 y D6 para la parte negativa.
Construcción
Este circuito debe construirse por etapas.
Primero.
Una vez construida la parte del secundario del transformador, es decir,la parte de la fuente de alimentaciónno regulada, solo rectificada y filtrada. 
Medir el voltaje positivo y el voltaje negativo ( con respecto a tierr), para asegurarte que esa parte del circuito está bien (ambos voltajes deben de ser parecidos en valor). Si no es así, debes revisar el circuito.
Segundo.
Construir la parte positiva.
Poniendo P2 (P3) a su máximo valor y P1 a su menor valor.
Conectar a la energía y ajustar P1 hasta obtener 15V (con respecto a tierra).
Tercero
Construir la parte negativa.
Poniendo P2 (P3) a su máximo valor y P4 a su menor valor.
Conectar al energía y ajustar P4 hasta obtener -15V (con respecto a tierra).

Una vez calibrados ambos circuitos circuitos, midiendo entre la parte positiva y negativa de haber 30V (cuando se mueve el potenciómetro P2 (P3) se puede variar la salida desde 0V a 30V.
Esto es lo que a mí me parece, acerca de como funciona esta fuente.
La resistencia de 240 ohm, se puede reemplazar por una de 220 ohm y el circuito va funcionar igual (ya que P1 y P4 compensa cualquier desigualdad).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto220 (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y ando buscando un circuito de una fuente de 0 a 30vcc ó 5 a 25vcc que entregue unos 15 amp no es necesario que sea filtrada lo importante es que se le pueda sacar esa corriente y la pueda regular, y la alimentación de alterna que tengo es 30v de alterna, se podrá hacer algo, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola.

Mejor mira este circuito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

El circuito que tu haz pensado hacer no está bien diseñado o está mal dibujado.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puedes mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/


----------



## fran1 (Ago 5, 2011)

RHL dijo:


> construi un fuente con un transformador de 15+15 y 7A pero la salida es de solo 15v como maximo cual es el error? o que devo hacer para obtener al menos 30v? (creo que inclusive puede dar 42v)
> Use:
> tr - transformador  15+15  - 7 a.
> q1 - transistor 2n3055.
> ...



para obtemer en la salida 30 vdc el secundario del transformador debe ser mayor que 30-0-30 el secundario del transformador da el tope de la salida, los transistores se saturan


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, voy a hacer esta fuente con un Transformador toroidal que da 24+24 (6A Por Rama),pero me surgió una duda...bueno,más de una:

1º ¿Esa fuente (Es decir,http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm) está protegida contra cortocircuitos? Lo digo porque ya hice una con un Lm317 y llevaba unos diodos (Que según entendía eran para evitar daños cuando estaba en Corto, a pesar de que le regulador tiene protección)

2º El transistor se pueden sustituir por 2N3055?

3º Si pongo los diodos para la protección ( si es que es cierto lo anterior) Que diodos pongo,porque si estamos hablando de 6 A...

Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2012)

Por lo que veo (así nomas), los transistores Q3 y Q4, sirven de una especie de protección. Éstos se encargan de actuar sobre la base de los transistores Q1 y Q2, cuando una corriente superior a X amperes pasan por las resistencias R5 y R6. Por tanto, no se utilizan diodos para proteger éste tipo de circuito (y si se usaran, no sería solo de diodos la protección).

¿Qué transistor quieres reemplazar?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola.

Mira Aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 25, 2012)

Gracias elaficionado,haré tu circuito el que posteaste (el Mejorado),pero queria saber una cosa.

Si haces un corto con la fuente no le sucede nada no?,ya que lleva diodos para evitar problemas con los condensadores de rizado y además tiene protector el Lm317¿No?.

Ahora una pregunta como electronicos experimentados,me recomendáis que le ponga un indicador de cortos?

DJ T3 al final le pondré los TIP´s.Gracias por todo

Y una pregunta de la fuente que modificaste:

Los diodos D7 al D14 - 1N4004 pueden seguir siendo los mismo aunque sea la fuente de 6 amp por rama. Pregunto esto porque supuestamente estén en la parte de la fuente donde la tensión no es superior a 1,5 Amp, ya que por donde pasa la corriente de mayor amperaje es por el Transistor de potencia.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola.

Los diodos de protección del LM317, sirven para descargar los condensadores que puede tener el regulador, cuando hay un corto circuito en la entrada o en la salida de la fuente. Por lo que, los diodos de 1A están bien para esa función.

En el circuito original D5, D6 son LEDs, reemplaza por dos diodos en serie cada LED.


Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 25, 2012)

O sea que ese circuito para una fuente de 6 Amp por rama anda bien, a la vez que puede cortocircuitarse sin problema alguno.

Una duda, para una fuente de 6 A por rama de cuantos Watts deben ser las resistencias de salida (Las que son de 5W en el circuito posteado para 3 amp) y otra duda, de que valor debe ser la resistencia si el potenciómetro es de 5K?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 26, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> Una duda para una fuente de 6 A por rama de cuantos watios debe ser las resistencias de salida ( Las que son de 5W en el circuito posteado para 3 amp)



Según el circuito, dice (mas abajo) que con unas resistencias de 0,22 ohm x 10W, es para 5 o mas amperes...


			
				jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> y otra duda, de que valos debe ser la resistencia si el potenciometro es de 5K?



Si te refieres a R3 y R4 del circuito, son de 220 ohm, y si te refieres a la de salida, son de 0,22 ohm...

Saludos...

PD: Cualquier cosa, espera a *elaficionado* que te responda, yo se poco (o de experiencias, nunca estudié...)...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola.

R3 y R4 son de 1/4W ó 1/2W
Los potenciómetros son de  1/2W.

Las resistencias de R5 y R5 se calcula así:

R5=R6=Vbe / Imax

Vbe = 0.8V , Imax = 6A 

R5 = 0.8V / 6A = 0.133 ohm

Potencia de la resistencia:
Pr = Vbe x Imax

Pr = 0.8Vx6A = 4.8W

Se usa el doble de la potencia calculada.

Pr = 2 x 4.8W = 9.6W = 10W


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## powerful (Abr 27, 2012)

elaficionado que te parece si reemplazamos R5=R6 por una resistencia de 0.1 Ohm/15W + potenciometro de 0.15 Ohm/20W , podriamos limitar desde 3.2A hasta 8A , aguantará la electrónica?? , porque al trafo  sí lo tendría que sobredimensionar  para 8A.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola.

Dos resistencia de 0.27 ohm em paralelo, El valor de 0.1333 no tiene que ser exacto, puede ser un valor cercano.
Realmente el valor de esa resistencia es sólo referencial,como punto de partida, porque, estamos asumiemdo valores de Vbe. Este valor se obtiene de las hojas de datos del transistor a emplear.

Aceca de usar un potenciómetro, si lo tienes o consigues fácimente, está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## powerful (Abr 27, 2012)

Gracias elaficionado , los potencimetros si los tengo , me quedaron un stock de unos cargadores de 10A pero con ventilador incorporado.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 28, 2012)

Pues aquí está el esquema de la fuente que haré al final...los valores son los mismos que los de la pagina http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm,pero aplicados a 5Amp y los bobinas son para eliminar ruido son de 470uH y los dios de protección y de caida son los 1N4007 (con lo cual para la caida no me dará una caída de 1,2V solo de 1V supuestamente),pero es bastante cercano al 0V.

Una duda un poco tonta,¿Por qué se ponen en serie los diodos para la caída,eso no aumentaria la caida a 2V en los 1N4007 y a 2,4 a los 1N5404?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:


> Pues aquí está el esquema de la fuente que haré al final...



Mala elección.
La etapa de corriente trabaja como seguidor de tensión, lo que trae aparejado una pobre regulación de tensión en la salida.
Es preferible un esquema similar pero con transistores PNP, mira el datasheet del LM317.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 28, 2012)

Eso quiere decir que esta fuente tiene mucha mejor regulación..


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que esta fuente tiene mucha mejor regulación..



Sip.
La salida de tensión se encuentra, a diferencia de la otra, incluida dentro de la realimentación de tensión lo que te dará mejor regulación.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias Fogo,porque estaba haciendo el PCB ya y me pillaste justo en esa etapa .


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 28, 2012)

Pues aqui está la foto del pcb,para que veais como quedó, deje mucho espacio la verdad..

¿Alguien sabe el tamaño que tendría en la realidad es el PCB winzard?

Y le añadí con el paint para que vieseis lo que que significan las cosas sin sentido  

los puntos verdes son zocalos apra los transistores de potencia que irían en un disipador grande,el resto de reguladores irían los 3  la rama positiva en un disipador de fuente de PC y los 3 de la rama negativa en otro.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 29, 2012)

Mil gracias elaficionado,pero me gusta más hacer los PCB´s yo.Aunque luego me como la cabeza por si me he equivocado en el patilllaje de los transistores.de todas maneras miraré a coger ideeas de las pistas..

Los diodos para la caida (1n5404) se pueden sustituir por unos 1n5408? ambos tienen la misma caida..y los segundos tengo varios sin usar..


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> Los diodos para la caida (1n5404) se pueden sustituir por unos 1n5408? ambos tienen la misma caida..y los segundos tengo varios sin usar..




Sip, no hay problema.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo.

Aquí esta el PCB por si alguien puede darme el visto bueno de las conexiones. Las ultimas resistencias son bobinas.

Una pregunta, el disipador debe ser generoso ¿no?, pues cada rama tiene 4,56 A. Tengo un disipador de procesador, merece la pena usarlo? O es una exageración?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta,el disipador debe ser generoso ¿no?,pues cada rama tiene 4,56 A..Tengo un disipador de procesador,merece la pena usarlo? o es una exageración?



Habría que verlo, pero intuyo que posiblemente sea chico.


----------



## jose_flash (May 3, 2012)

Chico?, ese disipador es de un AMD Athlon x2 3Ghz...Aquí dejo unas fotos del disipador y otras de los disipadores de LM317 y los Reguladores de 12 y 5 voltios , los cuales irán en el mismo disipador.

Tengo un problema con el PCBwinzard, debido a que pongo los reguladores ( TO-220) pero luego al imprimir salen pequeñísimos...y lo mismo sucede con las resistencias, pongo las más grandes y luego al imprimir tienen el tamaño de unas de 1/4 W. ¿Alguien puede decirme algún otro programa, o el porqué de ésto?

Ya monté la fuente y tengo dos preguntas, porqué la rama positiva me da mas voltaje que la rama negativas (22v-0-(-17v)) y porqué cuando le pongo una carga se calientan más los LM que los transistores de potencia?


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2012)

Hola.

Probablemente los potenciómetros no son iguales, por eso tal vez, los voltajes son diferentes.
Publica tu circuito para ver como es. Y asi, poder ver cual es la posible causa del calentamiento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (May 28, 2012)

Se calienta y se produce una caída de tensión en la rama negativas brutal (12 v de caída)

Aquí está el diagrama que usé, los bloques de empalme grandes son para conectar cables tanto a transformador y salida como a los transistores de potencia.

La duda de la diferencia de tensión es por los potenciómetros uno de 4,9 y el otro 4,7 de resistencia max, pero la caída de tensión y que no se caliente el transistor de potencia y si los LM..me preocupa.


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2012)

Hola.

Sí puedes publica el circuito, para ver los componentes que lleva. El PBC no me dice nada, ya que hay muchas formas de PBC de un mismo circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose_flash (May 29, 2012)

Los transistores de potencia están montados en disipador y llevados a la placa con cables.

He revisado el pcb varias veces y creo que está bien, lo único que puede causar problemas puede ser algunos apaños que tuve que haces en el pcb abajo y quedo un poco cutre.

Realicé de nuevo la fuente, con la placa y todo y sigue dándome problemas, alguien que haya echo ese circuito me puede pasar el pcb ? Necesito ayuda, el circuito no me va es como si los transistores de potencia no estuviesen bien conectados porque los reguladores se calientan y se cae la tensión y los transistores de potencia no se ponen ni templados..pero he revisado y están bien conectados..el pcb es el de arriba


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/575612/ _Haz esta conección (sin transistores), si te funciona, recién pon los transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola, monte el esquema de comunidad de electronicos; la parte del ajuste de tensión creo que me funciona bien, puedes ajustar en la parte positiva de -1,25 al máximo y la parte negativa de 1,25 a la tensión negativa máxima. 
El problema lo tengo en D5, le llegan 2,7 voltios y luce demasiado, creo que sobrepasa los 20mA, no he comprobado los mA porque hice directamente la placa y no lo desoldé. 
La pregunta es: si puedo cambiar la resistencia R1 para limitar esa tensión y si hago eso va a variar eso los valores del potenciómetro P2. 

He adjuntado el esquema y el pcb en pdf, es muy mejorable y si alguien decide utilizarlo debe tener mucho cuidado con las patas de los transistores y reguladores.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 15, 2018)

Sustituye los LED verdes por rojos, los led tiene distinto punto de trabajo según el color entre otras cosas.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 15, 2018)

Muchas gracias, ahora mismo los cambio


ricbevi dijo:


> Sustituye los LED verdes por rojos, los led tiene distinto punto de trabajo según el color entre otras cosas.



Al final he dejado dos verdes, he medido que a 2,7 V gastan  9 mA, así que he puesto los leds verdes de ese  tipo.
Por lo demás funcionar funciona la fuente de comunidad electrónicos, pero en mi caso tiene un ajuste de voltaje que no es nada fino, no sé si se debe a la calidad de los potenciómetros.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola.



Miguel0n dijo:


> Hola, monte el esquema de comunidad de electronicos; la parte del ajuste de tensión creo que me funciona bien, puedes ajustar en la parte positiva de -1,25 al máximo y la parte negativa de 1,25 a la tensión negativa máxima.
> El problema lo tengo en D5, le llegan 2,7 voltios y luce demasiado, creo que sobrepasa los 20mA, no he comprobado los mA porque hice directamente la placa y no lo desoldé.
> La pregunta es: si puedo cambiar la resistencia R1 para limitar esa tensión y si hago eso va a variar eso los valores del potenciómetro P2.
> 
> ...



Aquí hago un comentario sobre la fuente de "Comunidad de electrónicos":  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124101/ _

Te sugiero que leas el tema desde este punto hacia adelante.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 15, 2018)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, lo leí, seguire haciendo pruebas a la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2018)

Vamos por parte dijo Jack.....
El principal error y demasiado común es querer poner un TR nPn para la salida positiva lo mejor es un TR PnP, por otro lado si te fijas el divisor resistivo para el pin Adj esta tomado a la salida del CI y la toma de tensión esta en el emisor, eso implica lisa y llanamente quien hace un esquema así no tiene la más pálida idea de como funciona un regulador, va tanto para el LM317/337 y los reguladores fijos de las series 78XXX como la 79XX ,las LM340Txx, etc 
Por principio en el regulador interno la tensión se toma en la salida, pero si pones un TR nPn la salida ahora es el emisor y alli deberia estar el divisor porque entre la salida del regulador y el emisor hay una diferencia de entre 0.6 y 0.7 que hace que no regule bien. ya que ese valor varía con la corriente que atraviesa el TR. y como si eso fuera poco esta R5 en la rama positiva y R6 en la negativa que empeora aún más las cosas la regulación se pierde por completo en esa situación y queda a merced de la corriente si esta varía variara la salida  sin que el regulador se entere.
Poner un TR PnP tiene varias ventajas, por un lado puedo elegir cuanta corriente pasara por el regulador y cuanta por el transistor.
A modo de ejemplo la siguiente imagen, que si bien   es un regulador fijo la parte del TR de paso y la R es lo mismo sin importar que sea fijo o ajustable


R1 se elije en función de a partir de que corriente queremos que empiece a trabajar y la calculas así

R1=0.66/I, donde I es la corriente a partir de la cual queremos que conduzca yo suelo fijarla alrededor de 500mA






Si se quiere protección se hace lo siguiente


R2 se calcula para que valor máximo de corrietne debe cortar


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 15, 2018)

Interesante, estaba leyendo esta web https://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Fuentes-alimentacion.php y ellos no enseñan a calcular R1, pero se basan en el voltaje para calcular R2.
Cuando dices con protección, perdone mi ignorancia, no sé que tipo de protección se refiere, ¿contra cortocircuitos?.
Voy a buscar fuentes o libros para aprender gracias, empezaré por aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libros-electronica-3309/

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2018)

Si, protección contra corto, eso esta agregado en el último esquema.
R1 en el esquema que te puse es independiente de la tensión de salida  u entrada, cuando en esa R caen en sus extremos aproximadamente 0.7V el transitor conduce, si se calcula para 500mA por ejemplo significa que no pasar por el TR corriente alguna hasta que no sea atravesada esa resistencia por 500mA en ese momento conducira el transistor y a partir de allí el resto de la  corriente por encima de 500mA seran soportadas por el transistor de paso
Se pueden poner varios en paralelo e incluso que cada uno conduzca con distinto niveles de corriente


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 16, 2018)

Entiendo, lo que yo estaba leyendo es para ajustar sin transistor, supongo que por eso utilizan el voltaje en lugar de la intensidad, bien gracias por la aclaración de la protección contra cortocircuitos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2018)

Si  no queres transistor de paso lo que esta en la hoja de datos es lo correcto, busca la Aplication Note para esos reguladores trae información interesante.
En la hoja de datos vas a encontrar la máxima tensión que soporta el dispositivo en su entrada como así también la máxima corriente que puede entregar y la máxima potencia que puede entregar

Ten en cuenta que no puede entregar a máxima corriente en toda la gama, ya que tiene un limite de disipasión y si se calienta se activa la protección térmica interna y no funciona.

Para que se entienda si yo quiero alimentar un dispositivo de 12V y 1.2A a simple vista estaría dentro de lo que maneja el CI pero que pasa con la potencia?

Supgongamos que alimento el CI con 35Vdc en la entrada y lo ajusto para 12V en la salida, habrá entre los extremos una diferencia de 23V que multiplicado por 1.2A nos da 27W lo cual es superior a lo que puede soportar que es 20W

Busca las hojas de datos de National son más completas


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 16, 2018)

Hace unos días precisamente estaba leyendo sobre el tema de la disipación de potencia en los reguladores, me paso hace no mucho en un sencillo circuito que utilizo unos 7805 para alimentar a 5 voltios unos relés que casi se me quedan al limite de potencia disipada, porque no me di cuenta que no solo depende de la corriente de la carga sino también de la caída de tensión en el regulador, la cual en mi caso es bastante 12 voltios - 5 voltios = 7 voltios ; lo mejor en mi caso es elegir relés de 9 voltios y  7809.
Las página que me recomiendas es esta verdad: http://bit.ly/2B3o1g1

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2018)

Miguel0n dijo:


> Hace unos días precisamente estaba leyendo sobre el tema de la disipación de potencia en los reguladores, me paso hace no mucho en un sencillo circuito que utilizo unos 7805 para alimentar a 5 voltios unos relés que casi se me quedan al limite de potencia disipada, porque no me di cuenta que _*no solo depende de la corriente de la carga sino también de la caída de tensión*_ en el regulador, la cual en mi caso es bastante 12 voltios - 5 voltios = 7 voltios ; lo mejor en mi caso es elegir relés de 9 voltios y  7809.
> Las página que me recomiendas es esta verdad: http://bit.ly/2B3o1g1
> Gracias


 *Y Corriente * Tensión, ¿ No es la fórmula de potencia ?* 

Siendo un dispositivo de trabajo lineal, la potencia que disipa es el producto de la caída de tensión por la corriente que lo atraviesa


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 16, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Y Corriente * Tensión, ¿ No es la fórmula de potencia ?*
> 
> Siendo un dispositivo de trabajo lineal, la potencia que disipa es el producto de la caída de tensión por la corriente que lo atraviesa



Cierto, así es, es la potencia que es capaz de disipar, lo que no sé muy bien cuando hay que poner un disipador, aunque imagino que cuando es igual al máximo o muy cercano al máximo, lo que no sé que se considera muy cercano, supongo que lo mejor para ello es expresarlo con algún tipo de porcentaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2018)

Para establecer la necesidad y tipo de disipador se calcula primero que nada la peor condición de funcionamiento, que sería máxima tensión de alimentación (No regulada) y máximo consumo.
Si esta potencia excede los 100 mW ya es conveniente colocar disipador.

Respecto al tamaño del disipador, *aquí* está el cálculo 

Por último, existen casos que aunque colocando un disipador "Enorme" y/o un cooler, el dispositivo *NO* soporta la disipación generado por su funcionamiento interno pudiéndose destruir.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2018)

Miguel0n dijo:


> Hace unos días precisamente estaba leyendo sobre el tema de la disipación de potencia en los reguladores, me paso hace no mucho en un sencillo circuito que utilizo unos 7805 para alimentar a 5 voltios unos relés que casi se me quedan al limite de potencia disipada, porque no me di cuenta que no solo depende de la corriente de la carga sino también de la caída de tensión en el regulador, la cual en mi caso es bastante 12 voltios - 5 voltios = 7 voltios ; lo mejor en mi caso es elegir relés de 9 voltios y  7809.
> Las página que me recomiendas es esta verdad: http://bit.ly/2B3o1g1
> Gracias



Vamos a dividir esto en dos partes....
Primero, si necesitas más corriente puedes poner reguladores fijos en paralelo, o utilizar un LM350 que maneja hasta 3A o el LM338 que maneja hasta 5A
También se puede poner un transistor de paso ya que es simple y son solo dos componentes un TR y un R.

En segundo lugar, cuando se utilizan micros, sistemas lógicos y similares no hay que alimentar los relays desde la misma fuente, por un lado porque los relays no necesitan tensión regulada, por otro lado es más fácil conseguir relay a 12V que a 5V y lo más importante, evitar interferencias ya que el accionamiento de relays mete ruido en el circuito en forma de puslos que son picos de tensión que interfieren con el normal funcionamiento de la   circuiteria, a veces resetea los micros....

regulador para el micro y la lógica y como al regulador lo alimentas con 12V alli alimentas el/los relay/s y te evitaras muchos problemas


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 16, 2018)

Interesante investigaré lo de poner circuitos en paralelo, imagino que se suman las intensidades.

Bueno no sabía que no necesitaban regulación los relés, el circuito que llevaba dos relés fue un circuito anti-inversión de polaridad; en realidad puse reguladores de tensión a los relés porque lo iba a enchufar al mechero del coche y el voltaje va hasta 14 voltios, estando el coche en movimiento. No utilice 4 diodos porque quería medir la tensión lo mas precisa posible y que no influyera la caída de tensión de los diodos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2018)

Otro detalle, los relay no son como otros componentes, que necesitan un voltaje x fijo, los relay tienen margen, en vehículos soportan tranquilamente un poco más de 12V como la batería al máximo.
Lo que debes recordar es el diodo en paralelo con la bobina y polarizado al revés para preservar al transistor


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 17, 2018)

Bueno la batería necesita mas de 12 voltios para cargarse, lo que no sabía es que las bobinas de los relés soportan mas tensión.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

El límite esta fijado en 14.4V como máximo en la práctica oscila entre 12 y 13.8V los 14.4 se alcanzan con la batería cargada a pleno.
Si te fijas lás lámparas para autos, no dicen 14.4V si no 12V, los relay para autos dicen 12V, los motores para limpiaparbrisas, calefacción y otros dicen 12V al igual que bombas eléctricas y cualquier otro artefacto que sea para el automotor. Los 12V es una tensión nominal


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El límite esta fijado en 14.4V como máximo en la práctica oscila entre 12 y 13.8V los 14.4 se alcanzan con la batería cargada a pleno.
> Si te fijas lás lámparas para autos, no dicen 14.4V si no 12V, los relay para autos dicen 12V, los motores para limpiaparbrisas, calefacción y otros dicen 12V al igual que bombas eléctricas y cualquier otro artefacto que sea para el automotor. Los 12V es una tensión nominal


Cierto, ¿entonces esos valores de 14 voltios son tensiones pico, por decirlo de alguna forma exagerada?¿o una tensión que con carga disminuye?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

Es limite máximo que puede llegar para que todo funcione ok y no se rompa nada, una bateria a plena carga entrega14.4V, los cargadores al igual que el regulador la cargan hasta allí, en uso hasta que no baja hasta cierto punto no la vuelve a cargar, la tensión varía según que este prendido, hoy por hoy se utiliza alternadores, antes con los dínamos sufrían más, cuando alcanza el valor máximo desconecta la exitación, hasta que baja hasta cierto valor y vuelve a cargarla, y en esa ventana el promedio es un poco más de 12V


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 23, 2018)

Tengo un duda, se me olvido poner un regulador de tensión o algo para poder alimentar un display de  un voltímetro digital por debajo de los 4.5 voltios; conecte una pequeña fuente pequeña con 4 diodos 1N4007, un condensador para el filtrado y un 7805  pero al unir para medir el negativo de la fuente, con GND se me queman los diodos, ¿a que se debe?¿se puede solucionar?. Me imagino que es porque la toma central del transformador es GND y esa componente alterna me fríe los diodos, pero no tengo ni idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Diagrama de eso ?


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diagrama de eso ?



Aunque lo hice muy mal, espero que sirva, el positivo y negativo es la alimentación del display, luego tiene otro cable que es la sonda, pero si uno gnd de la fuente con el negativo de la fuente que alimenta el display del voltimetro, me quema los diodos que forman el puente de la fuente que alimenta el display. El diagrama de conexionado normal, creo que no se puede realizar, al menos de la manera que lo conecto.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

En los papeles no parece haber error, habría que ver el montaje, alli puede estar el error.
Esa fuente así no sirve por dos motivos, el primero y más grave, el divisor de tensión esta tomado a la salida del regulador y entre este y la salida de la fuente hay varias cosas, que pueden hacer que la salida fluctue o varie sin que el regulador se entere, para eso es el divisor.
Por otro lado la mejor manera de aumentar la salida de corriente es   con un transistor PnP, tal y como lo recomienda el fabricante, de esa forma no hace falta la proteccíon que lleva este
Basicamente esto


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En los papeles no parece haber error, habría que ver el montaje, alli puede estar el error.
> Esa fuente así no sirve por dos motivos, el primero y más grave, el divisor de tensión esta tomado a la salida del regulador y entre este y la salida de la fuente hay varias cosas, que pueden hacer que la salida fluctue o varie sin que el regulador se entere, para eso es el divisor.
> Por otro lado la mejor manera de aumentar la salida de corriente es   con un transistor PnP, tal y como lo recomienda el fabricante, de esa forma no hace falta la proteccíon que lleva este
> Basicamente esto
> http://static.yoreparo.com/imagenes/subidas/lm317-bypass-transistorizado.jpg



Entiendo, las resistencias que hay detrás. Sobre el voltimetro es curioso si lo pongo en una fuente de laboratorio no se queman los diodos, supongo que es un error en la fuente, pero en un principio si conectas el voltimetro directamente sobre la salida funciona hasta que el display no recibe la tensión necesaria.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Podrias publicar fotos del montaje para intentar ver que es lo que  hace que se te quemen los diodos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Tampoco veo nada mal 

Hay diferencia entre éste : esquemaF1.pdf  que subiste _aqui _

Y el que estás subiendo ahora : Ver el archivo adjunto 163300

Yo le haría la siguiente reforma :





Sólo tendrías que corregir las conexiones de los díodos y de las resistencias.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podrias publicar fotos del montaje para intentar ver que es lo que  hace que se te quemen los diodos?



Si, pienso el problema tiene que estar en la fuente simétrica



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tampoco veo nada mal
> 
> Hay diferencia entre éste : esquemaF1.pdf  que subiste _aqui _
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, a ver si puedo hacer una placa nueva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Fijate si podés desmontar ambos componentes y volverlos a montar por debajo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Sería conectar por abajo ambas resistencias y te evitas hacer la placa de nuevo, estan muy prolijas


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sería conectar por abajo ambas resistencias y te evitas hacer la placa de nuevo, estan muy prolijas



Muchas gracias,  igual hago todas las modificaciones que propones cambiando el transistor, ya que hago algo que quede lo mejor posible, hasta ahora lo que quise es aprovechar lo que tenía y intentar mejorarlo, de ahí que el circuito le puse los cambios que propuso elaficionado, para que regule el voltaje. Tal vez por mis conocimientos es mejor que haga la fuente que el propuso con componentes bastante similares a este; lo que me llamo mucho la atención de este modelo ultmo, es que los voltimetros funcionan bien si los conectas en ella misma, pero como la junte con la otra plaquita pequeña me frie los diodos y no comprendo el motivo. En otra fuente de laboratorio no se queman, pensé que es por que pilla el punto central del transformador y tiene que llevar algo de alterna, pero ni idea.
Creo que llegado a este punto valorare ambas cosas, modificarla o coger el otro proyecto que es mejor, total para que quede mal es mejor no  hacer nada.
Bueno dosmetros, no es el primer diseño de la primera placa es la que puse la ultima, el diseño de la primera placa es mucho peor, ese con carga no regula nada bien, conectada así al menos con carga va bien, ahora me había conformado porque si cae algo la tensión pero funciona, iba a ponerla en una caja con unos voltimetros baratos, así de esta manera o pongo unos analogicos de aguja o hago una nueva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

Fijate que cómo estaba tu circuito , variaba pero no regulaba , con la reforma que te propuse si lo haría ya que toma referencia desde la salida


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola.

Te sugiero que reconstruyas por partes. De modo que, puedes probar un circuito más simple. De esta manera vas avanzando en la construcción de la fuente.

Comienza con este circuito, usa los valores que tú tienes y no los que indica el diagrama (no uses el diodo de protección por ahora).

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 24, 2018)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Te sugiero que reconstruyas por partes. De modo que, puedes probar un circuito más simple. De esta manera vas avanzando en la construcción de la fuente.
> 
> ...



Gracias ya me monte una placa parecida a esa sugerencia


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que cómo estaba tu circuito , variaba pero no regulaba , con la reforma que te propuse si lo haría ya que toma referencia desde la salida



Bueno hice el "diseño" del pcb en kicad, igual desmonto la que tengo y hago otra placa dentro de unos días.


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que cómo estaba tu circuito , variaba pero no regulaba , con la reforma que te propuse si lo haría ya que toma referencia desde la salida



Acabo de probar el circuito y no me regula la parte negativa se me queda a -15 voltios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2018)

Las patas del regulador negativo son distintas !


----------



## 5x11c (Ene 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tampoco veo nada mal
> 
> Hay diferencia entre éste : esquemaF1.pdf  que subiste _aqui _
> 
> ...



Pues de hecho del mismo rail positivo puedes hacer una toma para el 7805 (y no otro tranformador aparte.) Ademas, si es un voltimetro, hay un truco con un interruptor para medir los voltajes negativos. En resumen, es solamente medir la diferencia entre neg-tierra *con referencia* a neg. 

Yo hice esta pregunta hace tiempo, y me ha servido mucho. Traductor Google es tu mejor amigo 

https://www.reddit.com/r/AskElectronics/comments/6wwg6i/using_a_dsndvm568_for_negative_voltage/


----------



## Miguel0n (Ene 30, 2018)

5x11c dijo:


> Pues de hecho del mismo rail positivo puedes hacer una toma para el 7805 (y no otro tranformador aparte.) Ademas, si es un voltimetro, hay un truco con un interruptor para medir los voltajes negativos. En resumen, es solamente medir la diferencia entre neg-tierra *con referencia* a neg.
> 
> Yo hice esta pregunta hace tiempo, y me ha servido mucho. Traductor Google es tu mejor amigo
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskElectronics/comments/6wwg6i/using_a_dsndvm568_for_negative_voltage/




Muchas gracias, la idea del doble conmutador es buena, para utilizar solo un voltímetro en lugar de dos para medir tanto la parte positiva como la negativa; en voltimetros en los que cuando alimentas el display te da la medición, ideal para voltimetros analógicos.
En realidad use el mismo transformador con dos placas una la de la fuente y  otra placa que también rectificaba con 4 diodos 1N4007 y un 7805; pero cuando conectaba las masas hacía un chispazo y me quemaba primero uno de los diodos después el resto, se quemaban. El caso es que desmonte esa placa y la borre, creo que no voy a poder volver a montar. 
En realidad creo que no hace falta el 7805, creo que cogiendo antes del 317 o del 337, para alimentar el display debe de valer para voltimetros con sonda, no lo he comprobado.


----------



## 5x11c (Ene 30, 2018)

Miguel0n dijo:


> En realidad creo que no hace falta el 7805, creo que cogiendo antes del 317 o del 337, para alimentar el display debe de valer para voltimetros con sonda, no lo he comprobado.



bueno, eso si. solo tambien advierto que el display (suponiendo que usaste una igual a la mia) toma MAXIMO 30v. Esto no es una problema para medir los voltajes positivos, pero al momento de medir voltajes negativos, puede que superas ese limite (para ponerlo en perspectiva, si tu voltaje de entrada esta referenciado a GND, no importa por que aunque midas en POS, tu voltaje de entrada no puede superar su limite. Esto me imagino que ya lo tenias previsto. Lo que tal vez no sabes es que si al medir NEG, la tierra de tu voltimetro esta en referencia a NEG dado por el truco con el switch para medir el voltaje. La diferencia entre POS y NEG puede ser mayor a tu voltaje maximo de entrada. Por eso recomiendo el 7809, por que hace esta diferencia mas pequeño.)

Ademas causa un poco de ruido en el rail que estes midiendo. Esto lo note cuando use un OPAMP años despues, pero nada que un capacitor no pueda arreglar (al menos eso me supongo)


----------



## Miguel0n (Feb 1, 2018)

5x11c dijo:


> bueno, eso si. solo tambien advierto que el display (suponiendo que usaste una igual a la mia) toma MAXIMO 30v. Esto no es una problema para medir los voltajes positivos, pero al momento de medir voltajes negativos, puede que superas ese limite (para ponerlo en perspectiva, si tu voltaje de entrada esta referenciado a GND, no importa por que aunque midas en POS, tu voltaje de entrada no puede superar su limite. Esto me imagino que ya lo tenias previsto. Lo que tal vez no sabes es que si al medir NEG, la tierra de tu voltimetro esta en referencia a NEG dado por el truco con el switch para medir el voltaje. La diferencia entre POS y NEG puede ser mayor a tu voltaje maximo de entrada. Por eso recomiendo el 7809, por que hace esta diferencia mas pequeño.)
> 
> Ademas causa un poco de ruido en el rail que estes midiendo. Esto lo note cuando use un OPAMP años despues, pero nada que un capacitor no pueda arreglar (al menos eso me supongo)



Entiendo que el display tiene un voltaje máximo de trabajo ; los chinos suelen tener un voltaje de alimentación algo inferior a 30 voltios, sobre 27 o 28 voltios es lo que yo me he encontrado, superando ese voltaje suelen romperse; creo que por el regulador que llevan.


----------



## 5x11c (Feb 5, 2018)

Miguel0n dijo:


> superando ese voltaje suelen romperse; creo que por el regulador que llevan.



si, es por eso, por eso insisto que uses una toma fija de 5 o 9 volts


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Creo que todavia no terminan de entender como trabajan los reguladores fijos, una cosa es la alimentación  propia y otra la alimentación a medir, son dos cosas distintas, en si esos voltimétros en su mayoría estan echos con unos micros pequeños como los Holtek, la mayoría se alimenta hasta 5v, pero el regulador de entrdad que tienen soporta hasta 30.
Por ser voltimetros basadso en micro solo pueden leer lecturas positivas, no es lo mimso que un icl 7107/06 los cuales si pueden medir tensiones negativa y positivas y son lo que utilizan los testers en su amplia mayoría


----------

